# Hanging something high on a stairwell wall



## katiecat (May 4, 2004)

Not sure if this is where to post this! I want to hang this really big print "cloth" that I have (it's like 6 feet x 6 feet) on the wall going up our stairs. I just have no idea how we can reach high enough on the wall to hang it. Seems like a regular ladder won't do it since it's on stairs. I'm sure there are ladders specifically for stairs but we don't have one and seems like buying or even renting one is kind of a really big deal just to do this. Any ideas?


----------



## thomlynn (Apr 20, 2006)

Those Little Giant ladders work on stairs, do you know anyone that has one??


----------



## katiecat (May 4, 2004)

I will have to look that up - I have no idea what they are! Thanks.


----------



## crissei (Oct 17, 2004)

Which wall are you hanging it on? Is it the one that is behind you when your going up the stairs, or is it to the left or right of you?

Do you have, or can you borrow the kind of ladder that leans?

If so, and depending on where you want to hang it, and how your stairs are designed (I know a lot of "ifs") you can take a leaning ladder and lean it against the "behind you" wall, and the take a board and make a scaffold from the top of the stairs, to the ladder. Then you can just walk off the top step onto it. Does that make sense?
Please be careful, and have someone spot you!
Crissei

here's a drawing, http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k1...irscaffold.jpg


----------



## katiecat (May 4, 2004)

Oooo, thanks for the photo! That definitely helps. We can borrow our neighbour's ladder. I want to hang it on the wall to the left as you go up the stairs. Our stairs curve at the top so to put a board from the highest stair that we can I'm not entirely sure that's even high enough but I will check. Even if not I think I see how we can do it now (with much help/spotting, of course)!

Thanks!


----------

